
Led Zeppelin Scores Big Win in ‘Stairway to Heaven’ Copyright Case - pseudolus
https://variety.com/2020/music/news/led-zeppelin-stairway-to-heaven-copyright-lawsuit-1203527581/
======
pseudolus
Spirit: Taurus
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8lFJWNgowo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8lFJWNgowo)

Led Zeppelin: Stairway to Heaven
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ioyEvdggk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9ioyEvdggk)

------
calny
link to the opinion:
[https://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2020/03/09/1...](https://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2020/03/09/16-56057.pdf)

